# Does someone know this lathe?



## troll (Sep 29, 2010)

Does someone know this lathe?
thank you


----------



## ariz (Sep 30, 2010)

have you tried this site: http://www.lathes.co.uk/ ?
there are almost all the lathes of the world, but you need to go through the site deeply to find out yours


----------



## troll (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you, but not appear in this web


----------



## dsquire (Sep 30, 2010)

Troll

Are their any markings or numbers anywhere on the lathe? They could be names or numbers on castings or they could be painted on. Their may even be serial numbers stamped into the body of the lathe. Some more pictures of it from different angles would also help. Do you know any of the history of the lathe, like where if worked before you acquired it? Any idea of how old it might be?

The more information that you can provide, the greater the chance that someone on the forum will be able to help you. Good luck. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## troll (Oct 1, 2010)

The lathe belongs to a friend, has neither numbers nor letters, we do not know the year, it is similar to "southbend 9 inch" but not equally.
Thank you


----------



## BillTodd (Oct 2, 2010)

Troll, 

In what country is the lathe now? I know there are quite a few versions of the Southbend (perhaps South-American?) . However, the four speed pulley and the bed slide-way design do not suggest a SB copy to me.


----------



## dsquire (Oct 2, 2010)

BillTodd  said:
			
		

> Troll,
> 
> In what country is the lathe now? I know there are quite a few versions of the Southbend (perhaps South-American?) . However, the four speed pulley and the bed slide-way design do not suggest a SB copy to me.



Bill

I believe that the poster resides in "Spain, Granada" according to his profile. Hope this helps. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## BillTodd (Oct 4, 2010)

OK. Based purely on similarities of the headstock, I think your lathe could be an old Pratt & Whitney 
similar to this, much older, one:






Or this one (attached) which is newer than above with threading gear-box


----------

